# Tools for the Lodge Secretary



## BigElkRuss (Jul 29, 2010)

Any and all Secretaries, please share insight into your toolbox.  We are retooling our lodge secretary and I am interested in how you get your work done. Currently we are using OpenOffice (docs and spreadsheets) and the PDF forms provided by the GLoT.  I am trying to integrate said tools and would like to here your take on it.  My goal is to automate as much as I can without paying high dollar for custom lodge software. Tell your story here.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 30, 2010)

check out http://www.allenlodge1435.org there is a link to a database program


----------



## Bigmel (Jul 31, 2010)

I use software designed by Bro. Wilson It runs of of MS Acess. It has every thing in it you need.  DB, Reports, Labels, Forms.  it is compact and can be moved around on a flash drive.  I've been using it for aboudt 5 years. makes my  job as Secretary a lot easer. Contact Bro Wilson,  LaMarque Masonic Lodge #1325, email:  wilsoncp@bp.com, Masonic District 31-B


----------



## BigElkRuss (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks Bro Wyndell and Bro Mel.  I am looking into them.  I am trying to avoid MS Access due to expense.  Not sure if Access DBs can be executed in OpenOffice DB, but will give it a go.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 2, 2010)

I believe ours will stand alone, I have it on my computer at work and I dont have access...


----------



## Dave in Waco (Aug 2, 2010)

See this is where the Grand Lodge needs to step in and either write or distribute their exist program database where Masonic records could be uploaded to a master database.  

My Lodge currently use a program called LodgiCal, write by a brother in California.  It basically just runs on top of Access.


----------



## david918 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a new quill to write with


----------



## BigElkRuss (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I now have some options. Will post when we get it figured out.


----------



## BigElkRuss (Aug 13, 2010)

Follow on question. Any brothers using money management software such as Quicken or GNUCash?  If so can you share your chart of accounts and additional account breakdown. I am setting up GNUCash and would love to hear any experiences or cautions.


----------



## Curtis Wilson (Aug 23, 2010)

I can recommend the software from Allen Lodge.  He has done a fine job.  The software that I wrote is free, and yes it does indeed need MSAccess to run.  I was looking at running it in VB to become stand-alone, but I also wanted it to be Open Source.  You can modify the software yourself if you want to tweek it.  It is also set up to be specific to GL of Texas Law, including the calculation of NPD, charitable records, EA and FCs, List of Funeral directors, Widows, etc... I also wanted it to be able to operate without very much computer knowledge.  

I'm glad there are several options for Lodges to use.  As far as the GL creating something, I can certainly see the resistance because of the amount of support that would be needed.


----------

